# July '07 Photo Challenge - "Serenity"



## TwistMyArm (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi folks, 

The new challenge theme for July '07 is going to be "Serenity". 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 

- The deadline for submissions is July 31
- The image can be no larger then 150KB*
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a .jpg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more than one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please use no special characters)
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge

.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:
*Photo Title (optional):
Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N
Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N
Has this photo been posted before? Y/N
Please submit only one photo per challenge.
Please enter your email subject as "July '07 Challenge Submission"*
*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs. 
Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

*150KB will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as oppposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over 150KB.


----------



## ngirly1991 (Jul 1, 2007)

first message =]
i think it's a very good idea!!! people could get a lot of good shots...good luck


----------



## sabbath999 (Jul 9, 2007)

I've been thinking about the subject... that is why themes are good for people, they make you stretch and think... so far, I've got nuthin... hrmmm...


----------



## cindyg2024 (Jul 9, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> I've been thinking about the subject... that is why themes are good for people, they make you stretch and think... so far, I've got nuthin... hrmmm...


 
I have a very good idea (IMO) but am just trying to think of the best way and time to capture it.  I'll let you all know if I catch it!


----------



## jeremyboycool (Jul 10, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> I've been thinking about the subject... that is why themes are good for people, they make you stretch and think... so far, I've got nuthin... hrmmm...


 

me too


----------



## Lavarocker (Jul 11, 2007)

to twist my arm...question...am I correct to understand from FAQ that we get to see all the pics after the deadline, and then have a week to vote on them? thanks

lavarocker


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 11, 2007)

You don't, simply put. The photos are an anonymous submission for the duration of the month they're made. After the closing date, Twisty puts all submissions in a gallery (again anonymous) and we all vote from there


----------



## Lavarocker (Jul 11, 2007)

thnaks...


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jul 11, 2007)

Yup, thanks Chris.


----------



## cosmonaut (Jul 11, 2007)

Cosmo


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice photo Cosmo. 

There's information up above on how to submit a photo to the challenge. As for this photo you may want to post in one of the galleries.


----------



## jlove (Jul 17, 2007)

awesome theme! i can't wait!


----------



## Lensmeister (Jul 19, 2007)

Entered ....... can you let me know if you got the entry this time please.


----------



## IrishCameraGirl (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a great idea, but I just have to figure out how the best way to shoot it is gonna be...


----------



## Kipper (Jul 24, 2007)

Its about time I entered..... here we go!


----------



## Puscas (Jul 25, 2007)

Hmmm, so Sabbath is planning on entering again too.  Just try to be really bad this time, will ya? :lmao:
Just sent in mine. Looking forward to see the other entries.






pascal


----------



## Dancade (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, I sent my entry in.

I look forward to seeing the others!


----------



## spyder (Jul 27, 2007)

voting time is almost here


----------



## kelley_french (Jul 29, 2007)

i entered mine today, yeah!


----------



## RacePhoto (Jul 31, 2007)

kelley_french said:


> i entered mine today, yeah!



Me too. What fun would it be if there were only four "really good" pictures, and people like me didn't enter to fill the pages? :lmao:

It's all about having fun. (at least that's my personal perspective)

The usual, wait until the last night before the deadline and rush around finding something that fits the theme. I mean, why do it on the other 30 days, that I could have?


----------



## Lensmeister (Jul 31, 2007)

Wish I knew what the themes were in advance .......... say for the rest of the years ......


----------



## IrishCameraGirl (Aug 1, 2007)

Lensmeister said:


> Wish I knew what the themes were in advance .......... say for the rest of the years ......


 
That would be great...then we can just get a line-up ready on our PC's and just upload when it was time. hehe


----------



## SimplyEuphoric (Aug 1, 2007)

aw, bummer. I'm new and I missed this contest by a day.  I wonder if I try to submit it now I'd be allowed??


----------



## JosephMillar (Aug 1, 2007)

No harm in trying  Welcome to the board!


----------



## SimplyEuphoric (Aug 1, 2007)

thank you!!


----------

